# Storebaelt Bridge - Yikes!



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Visiting Denmark in September, just been pricing up the tolls on the Storebaelt Bridge for our 3900kg motorhome.

€92 - Blimey, thats expensive I thought, until I found out that is only one way 8O

Guess who's giving Copenhagen a miss this time around 

http://www.storebaelt.dk/english/toll-charges

Pete


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I know Pete. They have priced us out of going to Sweden for quite a while. The last time we went we managed to get a combined ticket for both bridges and it cost around £60 (I managed to persuade them we were only 6 and a half metres. It really seems to have gone up a lot.

Im not sure if its any cheaper going on the ferry?

Sonja


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

If it's just Copenhagen you want to go to, may be worth considering staying on Funen and catching train for a day out there...e.g. it's approx fifty quid return / hour and a quarter each way on the train from Odense.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, I only wanted to cross the bridge, not buy the bluddy thing 



RedSonja said:


> Im not sure if its any cheaper going on the ferry?


I've been looking around and the Spodsbjerg - Tars crossing comes out at €53 one way for a >6mtr van which we are, but theres no mention of weight....

http://www.langelandsfaergen.dk/Priser-Standard-2011/370we.aspx?_m=3

The other crossing from Ebeltoft - Odden, tarifs only seem to include vehs up to 3500kg...

http://www.mols-linien.dk/index.dsp?area=59



rosbotham said:


> If it's just Copenhagen you want to go to, may be worth considering staying on Funen and catching train for a day out there...e.g. it's approx fifty quid return / hour and a quarter each way on the train from Odense.


Wanted to explore with the van for a week really. I think the Spodbjerg ferry might be an option.

I'll fire off an email to confirm prices for an >3500kg van, thanks anyway.

Just wondering, does anyone know how strict they are on the weight?

Mine is only 5.99mtrs and doesn't 'look' like a heavy van, do they check or could I just blag it?

That query is directed to both the bridge and ferries in general.

Pete


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I'm going from Esbjerg to Ystad in August,how much will the tolls be for my Hymer Exsis (3500kg 6.23m)?


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bigfoot 

It will be 47 Euros each way on this bridge and wait for it deep breath now 80 euros each way on the Oresund bridge. (This is the one that takes you from Copenhagen into Sweden.

I really cant believe just how much these prices have gone up since the last time we visted Sweden.

Sonja


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> Hi Bigfoot
> 
> It will be 47 Euros each way on this bridge and wait for it deep breath now 80 euros each way on the Oresund bridge. (This is the one that takes you from Copenhagen into Sweden.
> 
> ...


Makes Dartford Bridge cheap Sonj :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Visiting Denmark in September, just been pricing up the tolls on the Storebaelt Bridge for our 3900kg motorhome.
> 
> €92 - Blimey, thats expensive I thought, until I found out that is only one way 8O
> 
> ...


Hi pete,

Have you considered the Putgarten to Rodby and Helsingoer to Helsingborg ferries I know a lot of car drivers still use the ferries so they get a break on the long drive.   I think it might be the cheapest way to Denmark and Sweden.

We used both ferries before the days of the bridges.  

I think we bought a combined ticket for both ferries but I can't find my diary for 2000 to check it out.  

Our experience was that the length mattered more than the weight so I don't think you have any problems with your van. At 5.99 metres you might find yourself measured a few times like we were.

Which ever way you go it will be a wallet shattering experience. 8O 8O

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

We're not going to Sweden this time but i'll check out the Puttgarden ferry, it might come out cheaper to go Puttgarden - Rodby then back across via the Tars - Spodsbjerg. never thought of that, thanks.

My one way crossing Harwich - Hook was £156 (payable courtesy of Tesco) and the return Esjberg - Harwich was nearly double at £300 dead. As you say, a wallet buster, might even sack Copenhagen and concentrate more on the rest of Denmark.

Is it worth all that expense just to see Copenhagen and the rest of that island I ask myself?

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Had a look around for fares on aferry.co.uk..

Puttgarden - Rodbyhavn >=6mtr m/home (no options for weight) comes in at £64 single

Surprisingly Tars - Spodsbjerg >=6mtr m/home (no options for weight) comes in at £33 single.

Thats more bearable and coming up from Flensburg we could get a Spodsbjerg - Tars - Spodsbjerg return for £66.

Much better than that gold plated bridge.  

Pete


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We've just got back from Sweden and Denmark and you can get a combined ticket for Helsinborg-Helsinger & Rodby-Puttgarden. You also get 10% discount with your Scandinavia camping card

Guy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

While they certainly had equipment to measure length when we passed through 3 months ago I don't recall seeing any weighbridge equipment in the booths so I dare say you could get away with the €47 fee if you felt so inclined. 

Øresund Bridge linking Denmark to Sweden goes only on length and not weight - over 6m is €80 or just €40 if you're under like us. 

We were challenged on length a number of times in out 5.99m Fiat Ducato but a copy of the Fiat Commercial Vehicle specifications showing the length was always accepted, I didn't mention the towbar which I dare say is over 0.9mm in length . 

The alternative for Oresund would be the Helsingor / Helsingborg ferry.

Copenhagen was lovely but Stockholm is the real Jewel in the Scandinavian crown, with lots of parking possibilities on the marina (irrespective of length) right in the centre popular with motorhomes when we were there.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*scandanavia keeping cost low*

we found Scandanavia to be so expensive it became CHEAP!!. we drank only water, free camped for 4months and didnt waste money on "extras". we can highly rec the Putgarden ferry( ever hour/half hour dep on time of day) and the Helsingborg ferry is the same just turn up.Aim to stay at the excellent free aire at FARO(page 102) shhhhhh dont tell anyone else about it, and visit the mons klint cliffes and churches . best of luck SUEandANDREW Authors .all the aires Sacndanavia


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys but we're not going across to Sweden, only Germany into Denmark then home via Esjberg Harwich ferry

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are thinking of going to Copenhagen make sure you book a campsite ! We went a couple of years ago and did book. We turned up at the campsite Charlotte Lunden Fort or something similar, 5 vans ahead of us, each turned away !!! When it got to our turn "have you booked?? If not we have no spaces !!! and that apparently is the nowm (in August anyway)

The Tivoli Gardnes are a total rip-off in my book   Nothing much to actually see or do other than wince at the unbelievable prices for everything. Something like 17 quid for 2 beers and 2 bits of cake    

You can take the train over the bridge I believe!! We were in transit having decided to get the overnight ferry from Copenhagen to Oslo rather than drive it. IF you do that make sure you are awake early, the scenery along the Fjord to Oslo is wonderful.

The Puttgarden to Rodby ferry is excellent if a bit "odd" as in double ended ships (a bow at each end and no stern, weird!!)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks,

Not booking anything, theres a few wildcamp possibilities on the outskirts and then a cycle into the city.

Was looking at the citycamp but it looks a bit of a dump and about €30 a night.

Theres a marina at Vallensbaeck to the SW where you can stay as well for €13 p/n but would prefer to wildcamp if poss.

Any recommendations are welcome......

Pete


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> The Puttgarden to Rodby ferry is excellent if a bit "odd" as in double ended ships (a bow at each end and no stern, weird!!)


Are they the ones with generators in containers on the deck that drive the props through huge electric motors?


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*copenhagen city camp*

The city camp s a temp city camp set up for MH by the local council, its within easy walk to the metrostation. yep its pricy but thats a combination of rubbish exchange rates( its hitting us full timers hard u know) and Scan prices. Its full so u have to phone to book and arrive am. yep Tivoli gds are rubbish. Copenhargen is still worth a visit and its worth biting the bullet and use the city camp as the campsites around are rubbish with poor transport links.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

No need to pay for sites in Copenhagen - plenty of Wild Camping opportunities for free either outside the Carlsberg Brewery or a little further afield. The GPS of where we stayed is on our blog .


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks addie, the brewery looks good, might give that a try.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We need that Newcastle-kristiansan-Gothenburg ferry back !


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

teemyob said:


> We need that Newcastle-kristiansan-Gothenburg ferry back !


Or atleast the Newcastle-Stavanger ferry then you can drive the rest of the way on the dual carriageway beeing built.


----------

